# 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

I couldn't find the article online, so here it is scanned for your enjoyment and review.
I find it interesting that the chrome fascia doesn't appear to have legs past the most recent incarnation. 
I'd be in for the hybrid. These $70 fill-ups of premium every 350 miles are a drag.








Shot with HP ScanJet 4600 at 2008-01-02


_Modified by SUVW at 9:48 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for this
Cheers


----------



## mapman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*

Can't say I'll be in line for one if they look like that...


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (mapman)*

The cayenne is gonna get the V10 tdi?!?!??!?!


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*

Thanks for posting this. Very cool stuff.
2010 for a hybrid? Here's a radical idea: A VW diesel hybrid for 2009 in the Touareg, Passat and Jetta. If a guy in Wichita, Kansas can transform standard vehicles into more fuel efficient diesel power houses can’t VW come out with something like a hybrid diesel in relatively short order?
http://www.npr.org/templates/s...=emaf
Question: Why are car companies (aside from Toyota) so slow to come up with more fuel efficient engines for their vehicles? It's not like there isn't a proven market for these types of cars (diesel engines practically sell at list price and Toyota hybrids sell like hot cakes).
As a salesperson I love having a product that is in demand and fairly or completely unique to the market place. It makes selling much easier and more profit for me and the company that makes the product.
I believe that if companies like GM, Chrysler and VW want to begin gaining significant market share in a compressed time frame they need to begin releasing lots of models that provide uncompromised performance and fuel efficiency.
If these companies just wait for Toyota to create an even larger market for fuel efficient vehicles they will just be following (like they are right now) Toyota and will lose their opportunity to gain customer mind and market share.
So get busy VW. Start showing innovation and market leadership. Let’s VW see innovation in the marketplace next year.
Just my opinion.


----------



## newtvw (Jun 10, 2006)

Is that the new T-Reg or a 2004 Subaru Tribeca??


----------



## meiac09 (Sep 17, 2006)

Two things:
1) With that styling, X5 ahoy with my $60G's
2) a *diesel* Porsche is not a Porsche. not gonna happen.
Automobile Mag is a tabloid, imo


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry, but it looks like a Nissan Murano.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (newtvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newtvw* »_Is that the new T-Reg or a 2004 Subaru Tribeca??

No it's a Ford Edge!


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_
No it's a Ford Edge!

Which was designed by an Audi engineer FYI!


----------



## laissezfaire (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*

it looks like the ford edge


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (laissezfaire)*

I don't think it looks like the Edge at all. There's nothing about the front end or the design of the side windows that resembles the Edge.
Most SUVs resemble each other in some fashion. Someone's always saying something looks like something else.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*

FUGLY !


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_I don't think it looks like the Edge at all. There's nothing about the front end or the design of the side windows that resembles the Edge.
Most SUVs resemble each other in some fashion. Someone's always saying something looks like something else.

Agreed. I like it.


----------



## SneakyStella (Sep 26, 2007)

i like it too


----------



## ToRookie (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (newtvw)*

bhaaahb... Tribeca wins! good call nwtvw;

or perhaps a crossover Focus??? with borrowed X5 sides!


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (ToRookie)*

The last rumors I saw said the next Cayenne will be based on the Q5 and more street -performance oriented. I would guess the same for the Touareg, because it's not cost-effective to develop a new, lighter platform that wouldn't be shared until a new Q7 comes out some time in the distant future. Although I have to admit cost-effectiveness hasn't factored into too many VW product decisions. That's why they got eaten by Porsche.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_These $70 fill-ups of premium every 350 miles are a drag.


Correction: $95. More of a drag.


----------



## jdog19VR6 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Correction: $95. More of a drag.


i was getting ready to say...............................................where do you buy your fuel


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (jdog19VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdog19VR6* »_

i was getting ready to say...............................................where do you buy your fuel









If you look at the date on the post with $70 you'd see it was in early 08 - January when the price of fuel was rising but not anywhere near the current price.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*

Yeah, and you can bet we'll just get the cross over version stateside and hybrids are worthless off-road. Of course for the majority of SUV owners that never do go off road, a mere AWD hybrid will probably be wonderful. Not sure I care for the styling myself. I'm glad I'll be betting a 2009 T2 V6 TDI. 
Might as well have an Infiniti logo on it . . .
http://a332.g.akamai.net/f/332...E.jpg




_Modified by canon_mutant at 7:36 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_Question: Why are car companies (aside from Toyota) so slow to come up with more fuel efficient engines for their vehicles?

Go watch "Who Killed The Electric Car". It will explain everything. Basically, we've allowed the gas companies to become so rich and powerful that they have been either buying up or killing off any ideas to improve mileage or move to alternative fuels.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_
Go watch "Who Killed The Electric Car". It will explain everything. Basically, we've allowed the gas companies to become so rich and powerful that they have been either buying up or killing off any ideas to improve mileage or move to alternative fuels.

Don't fall into the "oil companies are evil" trap. I like to think the TOUAREG owners in this forum are much smarter than some paper thin agenda would have you believe.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
Don't fall into the "oil companies are evil" trap. I like to think the TOUAREG owners in this forum are much smarter than some paper thin agenda would have you believe.

Well, it sure has made my wallet "paper thin", so they must be doing something right since these oil companies are making record profits.


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (raleys1)*

Wouldn't that be fun! I'd bet they'd tune the transmission to be just as fun as a Porsche should be considering the size and all. Interestingly, Porsche offers all sorts of underbody armor and other cool stuff VW does not - if you're into that sort of thing. To me the V10 or Cayenne is meant to be a rally car at heart. Remember the old "Group B" Porsche rally car back in the 80's? Porsche would put a proper exhaust on the V10 as well.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*

I am guessing now there's a chance we'll never see the next generation Touareg.
The game has changed. If no one's buying them, why would they make them for this market?
I've seen quite a few SUVs all of a sudden with FOR SALE signs on them, including a Touareg up the street that I know the neighbors just bought less than two years ago. They stand less a chance of someone buying it than the people next door trying to sell their home (at a drastically reduced price).



_Modified by SUVW at 7:51 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## 08TREGGER (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*

I agree with you SUVW. It's going to be very interesting to see what VW decides to do with the Touareg...


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
The game has changed. If no one's buying them, why would they make them for this market?
_Modified by SUVW at 7:51 PM 6-10-2008_

The game has changed thanks to fuel pricing, but the need for SUVs hasn't gone away...if you actually NEED a suv then you'll just be buying fuel efficient versions (like the V6 TDI).


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
The game has changed thanks to fuel pricing, but the need for SUVs hasn't gone away...if you actually NEED a suv then you'll just be buying fuel efficient versions (like the V6 TDI). 


Yes, but I doubt there will be a large enough U.S. market for 5000 lb. SUVs in a few years for VW to find it viable to market the Touareg here, TDI or not. The market for Toauregs was small enough over the past few years. Pare that down even more, and the dealers aren't going to let VW shove Touaregs down their throats if they can't move them and have to pay floor plan on them. That's why there are no more Phaetons for sale in the US.




_Modified by SUVW at 8:37 AM 6-11-2008_


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*

You're right...I wouldn't be surprised if the next version is considerably lighter and moved downmarket. This would fit into the "new" overall VW strategy for N/A market, where they are looking to gain market share. They are already talking about a bigger and cheaper passat to compete head on the camry/accord, One would expect a lighter/cheaper Touareg to compete with the pilot/highlander offerings.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_You're right...I wouldn't be surprised if the next version is considerably lighter and moved downmarket. This would fit into the "new" overall VW strategy for N/A market, where they are looking to gain market share. They are already talking about a bigger and cheaper passat to compete head on the camry/accord, One would expect a lighter/cheaper Touareg to compete with the pilot/highlander offerings.


Tiguan.


----------



## 08TREGGER (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Tiguan. 

Incorrect! If you are comparing pilot/highlander to Tiguan, forget it! No 3rd row seat in the Tiguan....
And that's the problem with the Touareg. Who is going to buy a 5000 lb. vehicle that only seats 4 (comfortably), is not fuel efficient, and starts at $40k?
Those days are over. People who only need to seat 4 will go toward smaller, lighter more fuel efficient CUVs (or whatever you want to call them), sport wagons, hatchbacks, or just regular sedans....
SUVs will just be for a very specific portion of the market: People with 3 or more kids (who would probably go for a vehicle w/ a 3rd row), people who need the ground clearance/off-road capability, people who need to tow things, etc...
It's just classic VW: they come late to the SUV market with an overweight beast and now it is being exposed with the gas prices. Say "goodbye" to the Touareg as we currently know it...


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (08TREGGER)*

My thoughts on it (and they ain't worth much):
They've talked about a two-pronged approach for the redesigned Touareg, being an on-road version and a separate off-road version with low range, etc. They did the same thing with the Tiguan, offering the "Track and Field" package as the off-road machine.
Guess which version North America isn't getting?
I'd put money on the following: If the North American market does see the redesigned Touareg at all, I'd venture a guess that there's a high probability we won't see the off-road version if they are split. 
Which flat sucks, because one of my true loves of the Touareg (and, honestly, my main reason for hanging on to it for a while longer) is that I've grown to really enjoy taking it off road. The problem is, sales are low enough as it is, and I'll bet that an overwhelming majority of the current Touareg owners, if you asked every last one of them, think off-roading is pulling into a paved parking lot. They simply don't use this incredible machine to its full potential.
Any way you look at it, I very much hope the Touareg has a long successful life ahead of it in the US, but it may just not be so.
Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 11:06 AM 6-11-2008_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (08TREGGER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08TREGGER* »_
Incorrect! If you are comparing pilot/highlander to Tiguan, forget it! No 3rd row seat in the Tiguan....



If that is incorrect with regard to whether the Tiguan was/is/will be THAT vehicle, why would they have introduced it in this market without the 3rd row seat if the market commanded it?
You're probably right that in order to compete they need a 3rd row seat, but that doesn't mean that VW does anything about it. They're probably thinking that the Touran is for those who need a 3rd row seat.
Which brings me to....
_ "It's what ze people want"_
Just a slogan (I'll reserve commentary on what I think of THAT campaign for business reasons). Suffice it to say that VW Engineering and VWoA Marketing speak different languages, and have no interpreter. 




_Modified by SUVW at 1:25 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## Dominik (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
The game has changed thanks to fuel pricing, but the need for SUVs hasn't gone away...if you actually NEED a suv then you'll just be buying fuel efficient versions (like the V6 TDI). 

Who really needs an SUV? A few thousand people, maybe. I believe that for the rest, a hatchback would do just fine. I know I don't need my Touareg.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (Dominik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dominik* »_
Who really needs an SUV? A few thousand people, maybe. I believe that for the rest, a hatchback would do just fine. I know I don't need my Touareg.

I agree. The Touareg is great, but if I had to do it all over again, knowing what I know now, I'd be driving something else.
Nonetheless, I am stuck in mine for three more years, so I'll just have to learn to enjoy it, thinking about the relative costs of driving it vs. something more economical -- perhaps an extra $20 a week -- rather than the $95 per tankful (at today's prices) it's costing versus not driving at all, which is unrealistic.
I suppose it's all a matter of perspective. All my life, I never thought about getting in the car and going to where I want to go... now I am stopping and thinking. I hear many people say the same thing. So, in the long run, this is what it took to perhaps get to the place we needed to get to begin taking the steps to becoming energy independent.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_...an overwhelming majority of the current Touareg owners, if you asked every last one of them, think off-roading is pulling into a paved parking lot. They simply don't use this incredible machine to its full potential....

Phucking Weenies.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
Phucking Weenies.


Now that's some heavy striping you have there! I've got some pinstriping from Moab I still need to contend with, but I'm probably going to be waiting until after the rally to do it.
Matt


----------



## wrxed96 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
Phucking Weenies.









Thank you for using as it was meant to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . FYI silver hides that really well.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (Dominik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dominik* »_
Who really needs an SUV? A few thousand people, maybe. I believe that for the rest, a hatchback would do just fine. I know I don't need my Touareg.

You're probably right, although the only reason there's a Touareg in my driveway is that I need the functionality it provides...otherwise there'd be a 4 ringed car with the same fine 4.2 under the hood in its place.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (wrxed96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrxed96* »_...FYI silver hides that really well.

Yah, but when I bought the V10, there wasn't a lot of selection + I'm not really a fan of the silver color. A friend has the off-road gray color and that also does a great job of hiding pin striping. I admit that black is the worst...
For what it's worth, wax does a great job of hiding the pin stripes...and black shows really well for ~30 minutes after wash/wax.
Maybe I'll paint it one day...

Nah.


_Modified by leebo at 8:06 AM 6-13-2008_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_









I wonder how a professional compounding/polish/waxing would make that look. It is possible that you could pretty much eliminate all those scratches without painting. I would check with a good body shop first.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (leebo)*

Sweet! That's what mine sometimes looks like ... and I have a lot of pinstripe as a result. Very little of it is down into the paint though, so a thorough buffing will get rid of it.
I have also refrained from *any* buffing so far because I want it to look good in a few years in case I want to sell it.


----------



## mn-vee-dub (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (Dominik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dominik* »_
Who really needs an SUV? A few thousand people, maybe. I believe that for the rest, a hatchback would do just fine. I know I don't need my Touareg.

Here in MN, land of the boats, you have two options to get your boat around. A truck or an SUV. If you need to carry more than two people, that means a crew cab in a truck. Good luck parking it or taking it anywhere in the city. A truck gets worse gas mileage, and it's a truck. There are hundreds of thousands of people with boats in MN alone. You'd be surprised at how many people actually do NEED an SUV (or crew cab truck).


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (mn-vee-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mn-vee-dub* »_
Here in MN, land of the boats, you have two options to get your boat around. A truck or an SUV. If you need to carry more than two people, that means a crew cab in a truck. Good luck parking it or taking it anywhere in the city. A truck gets worse gas mileage, and it's a truck. There are hundreds of thousands of people with boats in MN alone. You'd be surprised at how many people actually do NEED an SUV (or crew cab truck).

There will be SUVs. Just fewer choices. Once the people like me shake out who won't be buying them anymore because we don't "need" them, manufacturers will cease with the plethora of offerings out there now, because there won't be as much consumer demand.
The market in the USA will probably look more like Europe in a few years, with smaller cars. Although I am sure we're capable of delivering higher MPG cars and trucks if the businesses who depend on a thriving US auto market put their R+D resources behind the effort.


----------



## 08TREGGER (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
There will be SUVs. Just fewer choices. Once the people like me shake out who won't be buying them anymore because we don't "need" them, manufacturers will cease with the plethora of offerings out there now, because there won't be as much consumer demand.
The market in the USA will probably look more like Europe in a few years, with smaller cars. Although I am sure we're capable of delivering higher MPG cars and trucks if the businesses who depend on a thriving US auto market put their R+D resources behind the effort.


SUVW, I can't agree more with your last post. Many of us in our current SUV leases just won't be back for more! 
And, I think you're right, our car market will look more and more like Europe. On my last trip to Italy, there were SMART cars as far as the eye could see (as well - - 
I'm a little surprised we haven't heard from Spockcat on the main topic of this thread. You are always ready to put in your 2 cents







Is it that this post requires some speculation, does not have an absolute answer, and you may actually be, oh no dare I say, wrong!?!?! It's o.k., you don't always have to be right, so what's your opinion? Live a little...


----------



## 08TREGGER (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (08TREGGER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08TREGGER* »_

I'm a little surprised we haven't heard from Spockcat on the main topic of this thread. You are always ready to put in your 2 cents







Is it that this post requires some speculation, does not have an absolute answer, and you may actually be, oh no dare I say, wrong!?!?! It's o.k., you don't always have to be right, so what's your opinion? Live a little... 

What's up Spock? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWmike75 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (08TREGGER)*

Upon hearing the initial whispers of a hybrid Touareg model sometime back, I was ecstatic! I'm leased into my 06, v6 until march of 09. However, until the hybrid appears, I won't be back for another Touareg. It's been a great car(and I fall into the caregory of those who don't NEED an SUV) and I've loved every minute of it, save for the fuel economy. When I leased the car almost three years ago, it was a different ballgame altogether. 
Although I've been an SUV owner since '98, I'm looking into something with better fuel economy. Thing is, even in the realm of these smaller SUVs, the touareg's mpg capabilities suck. I'm not even convinced that I'm getting the return on gas mileage that the car's computer tells me I am. 
I'm looking at the bmw 3 series. At least on paper, it seems to get decent (almost great, at 30 mpg) performance. If anyone owns one, let me know what kind of experience you've had. I guess most anything is an improvement when you're used to getting an 18 mpg average. 
Another interesting option (again, on paper), seems to be the Lexus RX hybrid. I've never been a fan of Japanese automobiles, but this model seems like a great alternative to the gas woes of the touareg. 
I don't know. Just my thoughts.
Mike


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (VWmike75)*

Mike,
There is a V6TDI model coming out that will deliver much better mileage than any hybrid could possibly muster.... especially in a vehicle of this size.
Hybrid is way overrated in my opinion.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Hybrid is way overrated in my opinion.

x2. TDI is far better than hybrid in my opinion.
Matt


----------



## VWmike75 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (VegasMatt)*

So what's the deal with this v6-tdi? I've not heard anything about it. What sort of mpg will it deliver? Will the cost be comparable to current v6 pricing?
thanks for the info,
Mike


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (VWmike75)*

Do a search in this forum... you'll find tons of information.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Mike,
Hybrid is way overrated in my opinion.

I agree...TDI's get great mileage everywhere and at all times (not just at slow speeds around town like hybrids do). Also TDIs feel like a "normal" vehicle, they are fun to drive and incredibly cheap to run.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg in Automobile Magazine (NickM)*

So how far was the Automobile Magazine from the truth. Resurrecting an old thread ... sorry I was not here for a year plus


----------

